# Suicide Squad: Reboot statt Sequel geplant



## Zelada (2. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Suicide Squad: Reboot statt Sequel geplant* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Suicide Squad: Reboot statt Sequel geplant*


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2019)

Reboot. Eines einzelnen Films. Nach nur fünf Jahren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phone (2. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Reboot. Eines einzelnen Films. Nach nur fünf Jahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was sie sich davon erhoffen würde ich gern erfahren.
Bei der Beraterstunde wäre ich gern dabei gewesen um mal wieder herzlich lachen zu können.
Warum glauben sie das er besser wird 
Warum glauben sie überhaupt an einen Erfolg
Warum sind sie nicht auch der Meinung das sie den Namen vom Film und vom Universum der Filme schon sehr geschadet haben...Das viele das Interesse verloren haben.


----------



## Enisra (2. Februar 2019)

naja, der Letzte Teil kam halt so gut an wie der erste Hulk Film


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2019)

Ich finde _Suicide Squad_ gar nicht mal sooo schlecht. Klar, die Grundidee ist schon mal bescheuert, Und Harley Quinn(!) nicht in ein Harlekin(!) Kostüm zu stecken, ist ein unglaublicher Lore-Frevel. (Man stelle sich einen "Batman" Film vor, in dem der Titelheld aussieht und eine Lieblingswaffe wie Negan aus TWD anstatt seinen Batsuit hat ... ). Und ja, man hätte durchaus noch einige Origin Filme vorschieben können und der Joker ist sicherlich Geschmacksfrage ...

Aber ansonsten war der Film doch ganz passabel iirc

Wieso gibt es eigentlich noch keinen Origin Film zu Harley Quinn? Da könnte man doch einen Super Film draus machen...

Spontan würde mir eine Art Kreuzung zwischen _Das Schweigen der Lämmer _und _Natural Born Killers _einfallen.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Februar 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Was sie sich davon erhoffen würde ich gern erfahren.
> Bei der Beraterstunde wäre ich gern dabei gewesen um mal wieder herzlich lachen zu können.
> Warum glauben sie das er besser wird
> Warum glauben sie überhaupt an einen Erfolg
> Warum sind sie nicht auch der Meinung das sie den Namen vom Film und vom Universum der Filme schon sehr geschadet haben...Das viele das Interesse verloren haben.



Naja um ehrlich zu sein war der Joker aus Suicide Squad mit Abstand die schlechteste Umsetzung überhaupt. Wer den Typen gecastet hat und wer diese Umsetzung für gut/passend zur Figur empfindet frage ich mich ernstlich. Der Film war zudem eh nur mittelmäßig von der Qualität generell. Hinzu kommt wie bereits angemerkt, daß Harley auch bezüglich Bekleidung vollkommen daneben war. Das ist ungefähr das gleiche wie ein Riddler ohne seinen Anzug mit Fragezeichen oder ein Pinguin mit dünner Statur ohne seinen Kneifer mit dicken Gläsern. Ob ein Reboot das ganze besser macht ? Die Chancen stehen (zumindestens was den Charakter von Joker betrifft und sicher auch andere Dinge wie Bekleidung von Harley usw.) sehr hoch. Einen noch schlechteren Joker wie in Suicide Squad (1) kann man wohl kaum finden.  Was Story und Co. betrifft ist natürlich nochmal was anderes.

Ich hatte echt das Gefühl, daß die Verantwortlichen (Produzenten, Regisseure, Caster, Darsteller usw.) von SQ nicht im Ansatz ein Gefühl für das Universum und die Figuren hatten. Sie wollten halt einfach ihr eigenes Ding durchziehen und haben dabei das ganze aber so etwas von danebengesetzt, weil deren Interpretation aber so etwas von unpassend ist.


----------



## rldml (2. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten war der Film doch ganz passabel iirc



Sorry nein. Um genau zu sein, zählt er für mich mit zu den schlimmsten DC-Verfilmungen der letzten Jahre. Aber möglicherweise habe ich noch nicht alle Informationen - mir fehlen noch ein paar Filme, deren Unterbietungspotential schon mit dem Trailer vermittelt wurden...


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. Februar 2019)

Hätte ich jetzt nicht gebraucht, kann die Entscheidung aber auch nachvollziehen. 
Der erste Teil war richtig mies, ein direktes Sequel hätte darunter wohl noch gelitten. Mit das schlechteste Editing und die schlechteste Exposition 2017. 
Bestes Zitat: 





> This is Katana. She’s got my back. She can cut all of you in half with one sword stroke, just like mowing the lawn. I would advise not getting killed by her. Her sword traps the souls of its victims.


Exposition - Level: Master


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> > Aber ansonsten war der Film doch ganz passabel iirc
> 
> 
> Sorry nein. Um genau zu sein, zählt er für mich mit zu den schlimmsten DC-Verfilmungen der letzten Jahre. Aber möglicherweise habe ich noch nicht alle Informationen - mir fehlen noch ein paar Filme, deren Unterbietungspotential schon mit dem Trailer vermittelt wurden...



Ne, da muß noch Platz für _Justice League _sein. 

Meine Sortierung (Top to Flop) wäre wohl folgendermaßen:

_Wonder Woman
Batman vs Superman
Man of Steel
Suicide Squad
Justice League_

Wobei ich bei der Frage: "Muß ich den nochmal sehen?" eben erst bei _Justice League _erstmal überlegen müßte.

iirc hat _Suicide Squad _es trotz bekloppter Ausgangslage und lauter neuen Antihelden geschafft, eine in dem Rahmen sinnvolle Erzählstruktur inklusive Charakterentwicklung aufzubauen.
Ganz im Gegensatz zu _Justice League_, der deutlich Episodenhafter wirkt, weil man das Abhaken von Szenen, die man in den Film bringen wollte,  vor die Geschichte des Films gestellt hatte. Ganz besonderen Dank auch nochmal an den Bösewicht, der brav gewartet hat, bis die League alle an Bord hatte, die man brauchte, um ihn zu besiegen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. Februar 2019)

Justice League und Batman V Superman fand ich bedeutend schlechter als Suicide Squad. Der Joker hat mir grundsätzlich gefallen und der Rest auch. Nur Killer Croc hätte man einfach mal etwas imposanter machen können. 

Meiner Meinung nach war das eigentliche Problem des Films aber gar nicht mal der Cast oder Harley Quinns Outfit (in der Arkham-Reihe trägt sie ja nun auch eher selten ein Harlekin-Outfit und darüber beschwert sich keiner  ). Das Problem war, dass die "Bösen" zu den "Guten" gemacht wurden und viel zu brav waren. Das zweite Problem war der Joker. Insofern, dass er vor Release des Films ziemlich gehyped wurde und am Ende doch eine eher kleine Rolle spielte, selbst im Extended Cut. Hätte man den Joker vorher nicht so in den Vordergrund der PR gerückt, wäre die Wahrnehmung bzgl. dieses Charakters vermutlich eine andere gewesen. Stichwort: Erwartungen. 

Reboot? Okay, von mir aus. Aber bitte böser, fieser und brutaler. So, wie es sich für eine Gruppe von Schurken halt gehört.


----------



## ICamus (2. Februar 2019)

Ich weiß nicht ob es gut ist sich zu sehr an einem anderen Schema F zu orientieren.


----------



## Banana-OG (2. Februar 2019)

Jared Letho sollte bei seiner Musik bleiben. Der arme Wum sieht ja aus wie ein Teenager.


----------



## Alreech (2. Februar 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Jared Letho sollte bei seiner Musik bleiben. Der arme Wum sieht ja aus wie ein Teenager.


Ja, deswegen war er in Requiem for a Dream und Fight Club auch die richtige Besetzung... 
Und nach Heath Ledger ist die Rolle des Jokers für jeden anderen Darsteller eigentlich verbrannt.


----------



## Alreech (2. Februar 2019)

James Gunn war doch der Typ der über 10 000 Tweets gelöscht hat nachdem rauskam das er Vergewaltigungs- und Kinderschänderwitze auf Twitter verbreitet hat, und der von den Linksliberalen nur deswegen verteidigt wird weil er einer von ihnen ist ?
Ist die Schamfrist jetzt abgelaufen ?


----------



## Worrel (2. Februar 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> James Gunn war doch der Typ der über 10 000 Tweets gelöscht hat nachdem rauskam das er Vergewaltigungs- und Kinderschänderwitze auf Twitter verbreitet hat, und der von den Linksliberalen nur deswegen verteidigt wird weil er einer von ihnen ist ?
> Ist die Schamfrist jetzt abgelaufen ?


James Gunn ist der Typ, der schlechte Witze ua. über Pädophilie gemacht hat. Mit derselben Grundlage könnte man die South Park Macher als Satanisten, Fäkalfetischisten, Kinderschänder, Nazis und noch mit zig anderen Namen bezeichnen.
Ob J. Gunn jetzt rechts-links- oder pseudoliberal ist, hat bei der Feststellung, daß das lediglich schlechte Witze waren, nichts verloren.


----------



## Phone (2. Februar 2019)

Ich fand sowohl B v S oder JL nicht schlecht.
Es wird ja immer an Marvel gemessen..nehmt mal an Marvel gäbe es nicht dann würden die Wertung anders ausfallen.
Bei SS fand ich Deadshot echt gelungen aber man merkte doch arg das es an allen Ecken Probleme gab und der Joker war für mich ne Katastrophe, nicht weil ich Heath Ledger so gut fand sondern weil ich die Art des Jokers wie er dargestellt wurde  generell nicht mag.


----------



## golani79 (2. Februar 2019)

Ich fand Suicide Squad gut - und auch den Joker.
Hätte halt mehr Screentime vertragen können - finde es schade, dass es nen Reboot gibt und keine Fortsetzung mit der gleichen Besetzung.


----------



## steel2000 (2. Februar 2019)

Wenn der Film ein finanzielles Desaster gewesen wäre, könnte man den Reboot verstehen. So aber wurde der Grundstein gelegt und es hat sich im Falle von M.Robbie auch ein allgemeiner Lieblingscharakter hervorgetan, um ihr einen Solofilm zu spendieren. Angesichts dessen stellt sich die Frage, der geplanten Vorgehensweise der Produzenten: Lagen keine Pläne im Erfolgsfall in der Schublade? Das wäre eine recht kurzsichtige Denkweise.

Mit dem Reboot ergibt sich hingegen das Risiko, alles zu verschlimmbessern. 745 Millionen haben oder nicht haben.  Die sind besser, als immer nur auf die Milliarde zu schielen und am Ende unter dem Strich mit der Neubesetzung einen Flop zu kreieren.
Immerhin ergibt sich die Gelegenheit, im Erfolgsfall längerfristig / auf Fortsetzungen hin zu planen.

P.S. J.Leto als der Joker war wirklich mies.


----------



## Alreech (2. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> James Gunn ist der Typ, der schlechte Witze ua. über Pädophilie gemacht hat. Mit derselben Grundlage könnte man die South Park Macher als Satanisten, Fäkalfetischisten, Kinderschänder, Nazis und noch mit zig anderen Namen bezeichnen.
> Ob J. Gunn jetzt rechts-links- oder pseudoliberal ist, hat bei der Feststellung, daß das lediglich schlechte Witze waren, nichts verloren.



Mit der selben Grundlage werden die Macher von South Park als Wegbereiter von Trump und der Alt-Right bezeichnet.
https://medium.com/the-establishment/how-south-park-helped-empower-the-alt-right-a65abcc88c9b


----------



## SGDrDeath (2. Februar 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Mit der selben Grundlage werden die Macher von South Park als Wegbereiter von Trump und der Alt-Right bezeichnet.
> https://medium.com/the-establishment/how-south-park-helped-empower-the-alt-right-a65abcc88c9b


Da haben also einige Leute nix verstanden.

Blödheit anderer Leute ist allerdings kein Argument.


----------



## rldml (3. Februar 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ne, da muß noch Platz für _Justice League _sein.
> 
> Meine Sortierung (Top to Flop) wäre wohl folgendermaßen:
> 
> ...



Wonder Woman, und Justice League habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen - die Trailer schrecken mich eher ab...



> iirc hat _Suicide Squad _es trotz bekloppter Ausgangslage und lauter neuen Antihelden geschafft, eine in dem Rahmen sinnvolle Erzählstruktur inklusive Charakterentwicklung aufzubauen.



Ja. Nein. Nein. Der Film war für mich in der Sekunde gestorben als eine gesamte Special Unit im Untergrund sich *zusammen* geopfert haben, um den Sprengsatz zu zünden. In jedem 08/15-Dämlich-Actionfilm von 1889 bis heute haben intelligentere Regisseure darauf geachtet, dass sich stets nur einer geopfert hat und der Rest der Anwesenden sich noch eben zurückziehen konnte. 

Und ja, Jared Leto ist eine Vollkatastrophe für die Figur des Jokers...



> Ganz im Gegensatz zu _Justice League_, der deutlich Episodenhafter wirkt, weil man das Abhaken von Szenen, die man in den Film bringen wollte,  vor die Geschichte des Films gestellt hatte. Ganz besonderen Dank auch nochmal an den Bösewicht, der brav gewartet hat, bis die League alle an Bord hatte, die man brauchte, um ihn zu besiegen.



Klingt für mich so, als hätte ich keine schlechte Entscheidung getroffen, die DC-Filme fürs erste zu ignorieren


----------



## Phone (3. Februar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wonder Woman, und Justice League habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen - die Trailer schrecken mich eher ab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angucken sollte man sich die schon bevor man sie "zerreißt"

Ich habe Aquaman erst spät gesehen hat mich aber öfter zum schmunzeln gebracht als nen GotG oder Avangers, trotzdem gab es Szenen die, ja das behaupte ich einfach mal, besser gedreht hätte als der Verantwortliche Vorort...

Die Szene im Aquarium wo er noch klein war...Absoluter Scheiß²...Da hab ich mir an den Kopf gepackt.
Oder "Nenn mich Black Manta" NEIN NEIN NEIN ich nenne ihn Kackspaten mit zu großem Kopf der dämlich aussieht PUNKT

Warum müssen die "Seepferde" die sich eigentlich gut angehört haben dann doch noch wie Pferde wiehern?!
Auch hätte ich die erste halbe Stunde anders zusammen geschnitten und das komplette "So lernte meine Mutter meinen Vater kennen" anders gestaltet.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wonder Woman, und Justice League habe ich bis heute noch nicht gesehen - die Trailer schrecken mich eher ab...



Hier ein WW Trailer, der ziemlich gut auf den Film einstimmt:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxTa9gQfsXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



und hier einer für JL:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l22_jLvv1JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wobei die Zusammenhangslosigkeit des Films dabei nicht wirklich rüberkommt, denn das ist ja das Konzept von Trailern


----------

